# Lost eye, what now?



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

My beautiful little lionhead had one of her eyes sucked out of the socket yesterday by another goldfish in the tank while I was at work. I'm extremely freaked out because I don't know which of the others is responsible and whether it will happen again. She is the only girl in the tank and lately they have been exhibiting spawning behavior. The injured fish is eating and behaving normally, except for a slight tilt, which I'm assuming is a result of partial vision loss. As of now (it's only been a day), the socket still looks clean and horrifying, but normal. I have put up a tank divider and added a low, low dose of aquarium salt (3tbs in 55 gal). I'll be picking up melafix this evening.

But now what? How long should I keep them separate? I'd really like to keep them all in the same tank, but I do have a 25gal (not yet cycled) I can move her to. Should I take the divider out once she's healed up or just move her to the other tank? Is there anything else I can do for her?


----------



## Tess (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi! Is it a normal goldfish you have it with? They are good swimmers and love to "play" (as they were a football) with other goldfish which are bad swimmers, like your lionhead. I would not have them together at all if i were you  To heal your injured fish, you need to cange it's water often 1/3 or 50% of the water everyday, so it won't be more injured. Good luck


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Tess said:


> Hi! Is it a normal goldfish you have it with? They are good swimmers and love to "play" (as they were a football) with other goldfish which are bad swimmers, like your lionhead. I would not have them together at all if i were you  To heal your injured fish, you need to cange it's water often 1/3 or 50% of the water everyday, so it won't be more injured. Good luck


Very good point about fancy goldfish not being very good to keep with common ones, if that is your case it may be the problem.

I would not do that many water changes unless I thought water quality was part of the problem, have you tested for Ammonia and nitrites? Is there any thing else in the tank that could have injured your fish, like a sharp edge?


----------



## Tess (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm.. The thing is you shouldn't get any secoundary infection. It's really easy to get that if you let him swim in the same water, because of bacterias, and that will cause a painful death. I would at last let him go to totally clean water, depend on the springwater-quality where you live, of course. Clean water won't cause infection


----------

